# In need of country!



## Skittle (Aug 31, 2008)

Due to my extreme pickiness with country music, it's a hassle to find stuff. Anything remotely sad or mushy will make me BAWL my eyes out since I am overly emotional. So, any suggestions?

EDIT: Shoulda probably mention I like more modern country, the up beat dancy stuff. My favorite artist is Brad Paisley so, yea.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Aug 31, 2008)

how about any of these 
its got some rock in it two but here are some of my favs 
http://www.playlist.com/standalone/33675604/yes


----------



## Horrorshow (Aug 31, 2008)

Get some Jenny Lewis. :]


----------



## Skittle (Aug 31, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> how about any of these
> its got some rock in it two but here are some of my favs
> http://www.playlist.com/standalone/33675604/yes


Thanks! Now to try to scratch some of those up on torrents.*sighs*


----------



## hillbilly guy (Aug 31, 2008)

whats torrent?


----------



## Skittle (Aug 31, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> whats torrent?


Torrents are a way of sharing files, person to person, but since everyone is uploading and downloading at the same time it can make much larger files download faster.


----------

